# BMQ Oct 10 to Jan 27  Anyone else going on this date?



## LittlePammy (7 Sep 2005)

Hi everyone,
Got the call this morning.  Looks like basic training is now officially longer.  Going direct entry so after Basic I am then transferred to Borden as my first posting.  Anyone else going on this date?  

P


----------



## bonitabelle (8 Sep 2005)

I'm going too.  I am picking up my package from the Recruiting centre today at lunch.


----------



## watson (8 Sep 2005)

g/l guys


----------



## bonitabelle (8 Sep 2005)

Thank you Watson


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

could you bring me up to speed on direct entry?
are you skipping Sq because of the trade you were offerd or were you in the CF before?


----------



## LittlePammy (9 Sep 2005)

Hi Mojo,

What I mean by direct entry is that due to my previous schooling and work experience, I don't have to do the 1 year of training for my trade.  I am entering as semi-skilled.   I am still doing basic like everyone else. 

P


----------



## LittlePammy (15 Sep 2005)

There has been a date change for my bmq.  It is now October 24 to January 27.


----------



## whorian (15 Sep 2005)

Do you know if the entire course has been canceled? (Oct. 10) Because I am going by October 10, although taking the french course.


----------



## ab136 (16 Sep 2005)

I never thought I would be making this post but.........I got my call!  BMQ October 10th to January 27th. Course No. 0222
It took 13 month to finally have it all finished.  Anyone else goin'? PM me and we can talk before we go.

The RC just called......date changed to October 24th to January 27th.
I guess that is what 30 minutes can do........it gave me another two weeks.


----------



## bonitabelle (16 Sep 2005)

Congrats ab136!  Looks like that now makes 3 of us for sure and maybe 4 depending on whether Hugo's dates change too.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Sep 2005)

That Oct 24th one is the one that I'm shooting for also, let you know soon.


----------



## whorian (16 Sep 2005)

As I can see your date got changed for most of you so I am guessing mine probably will too. My recruiting center is especially slow on calls and apparently they can't handle the massive recruiting phase: I was just sent to the *Valcartier base* to do my fitness test update. Kinda weird. Thanks for the answer and hopefully we will meet there. I'll let you know of any date change.


----------



## Fry (16 Sep 2005)

Littlepammy looks a lot like P-Free, LOL. 8)


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

Maybe she is.....


----------



## LittlePammy (16 Sep 2005)

Well I am not sure as to what a P-free looks like, or for that matter what a P-free is.  Could you fill me in please? 
Thanks

Pamela


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

A p.free is someone we know who used to frequent this site.   Regretably he failed to use selective judgement and has....moved on to greener other pastures.   

Rest assured, though I have no idea how Fry came to the assumption that there is a resemblence, i can assure you there is none.

How does Fry know what you look like anyway?


----------



## LittlePammy (16 Sep 2005)

Hi Mojo,

I don't know how he came to that assumption either considering if you look at my profile I am female and I registered onto this site back in March.  I have posted a pic so perhaps he can tell me where he sees the resemblance to pfree. lol 

Pamela


----------



## Fry (16 Sep 2005)

Well, P-Free was the only person on this site that used the signature "P", and well when he got banned and this new user came right after the banning, I figured it might be him  :


----------



## LittlePammy (16 Sep 2005)

Hi Fry,

I think if you click on my profile, you can see when I first registered.  Kind of hard for me to change that.  

P


----------



## SemperFidelis (16 Sep 2005)

HAHAH i just LOVE  the assumptions people on this site like to make


----------



## Island Ryhno (17 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> HAHAH i just LOVE  the assumptions people on this site like to make



So do I.


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

LittlePammy said:
			
		

> Hi Fry,
> 
> I think if you click on my profile, you can see when I first registered.   Kind of hard for me to change that.
> 
> P



Like I said, it only seemed like a coincidence and nothing more. Anywho, back to the thread before it gets "HUBAR"( Hi-Jacked up beyond all recognition.)

Do you guys agree with BMQ being split over Christmas? I agree for more going to BMQ, but not to get to go home for Christmas, then going back to do some more. I think one of the ideas of the 10 weeks is to see if you can do it all while being away from home. That's one small test. Getting to go home and get a big REST doesn't seem quite like basic to me... but congratulations to whoever gets selected.

Cheers.


----------



## whorian (17 Sep 2005)

It's one hell of a rest. I agree. 1 week would be enough. We're probably all going to get fat and lose our good shape in the xmas break. I'm guessing the instructors will make us pay for the rest when we get back.... lots of inspection and drill.

I'm planning on drinking and sleeping 24/7 during those 2 weeks


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

Hugo said:
			
		

> It's one heck of a rest. I agree. 1 week would be enough. We're probably all going to get fat and lose our good shape in the xmas break. I'm guessing the instructors will make us pay for the rest when we get back.... lots of inspection and drill.
> 
> I'm planning on drinking and sleeping 24/7 during those 2 weeks



Friggen right buddy! Xmas holidays = boozing with family and friends, lots of sleep, lots of great grubjobs. Presents, get togethers, it's awesome. I love it. 

BMQ stretched through Xmas might prove to be a little harder though, like you mentioned. You'll just be getting used to the good ol' civvy routine when you gotta be placed back on base for a few weeks of toughness. Might prove more of a challenge!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (17 Sep 2005)

Personally, I'm glad we will be done BMQ on Dec 16.  Start off the new year with SQ.   Just think, by summer time I might be able to go the beach without Greenpeace trying to push me back in the water ;D


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

I agree totally... however I'm thinking well get put in a PAT platoon for a little while at least... well from what I'm reading on this site, most who finish BMQ, go into PAT platoon before SQ, or something like that...


----------



## whorian (17 Sep 2005)

I really really really don't want to waste years in a PAT platoon. I wonder how long I will wait in this heck until I am shipped to Kingston. :crybaby:

Hope the same for all of you (except P.Free)


----------



## ab136 (19 Sep 2005)

So from what I gather here, there are 4 of us from this forum who will be attending October 24 to January 27th, is that correct?
  Myself-ab136
  Hugo
  L8joiner
  Littlepammy

Maybe we could PM for "get to know ya" before we go?


----------



## grayman (19 Sep 2005)

For all those upset about a split BMQ thru Christmas, all I have to say to that is SUCK IT UP!!.  With the amount of courses being pushed thru the system right now the CF needs to run them wherever they can. If your Christmas plans consist of getting tanked and stuffing your face for weeks, then when you return and cant keep up, you have no one to blame but yourselves, you need to get your priorities straight, I think a couple weeks at home having time off will be a bigger test for you than 10 weeks without your family. Its all about priorities, If you think that split courses suck wait till you you go on tour for months without family and you dont get to go home for Christmas, and you can only contact family 10 min a week by phone if your lucky, you will look back on your split BMQ course and think to yourself "it was'nt that bad"
Not to mention you all  speack of trying so hard and it taking so long to get in the CF, I would think that you would not want to jeopardize your chances.
Now that I stated my peice remember above all "SOLDIER ON!!"


----------



## ab136 (20 Sep 2005)

Hey cool the jets Grayman ;D  The only one talkin' like _that _is someone who apparently isn't going to be in that BMQ


----------



## bonitabelle (20 Sep 2005)

Personally, I am glad that there is a break at Christmas.  My kids are glad that I'll be able to get home to see them, and I think from their perspective, they will need to see that I am ok.  As far as gaining weight and everything, we'll just all have to use a little will-power and not pig-out all the time.  It should work........I think....maybe.  

Bonnie


----------



## ab136 (16 Oct 2005)

Well time is ticking down. Is everyone ready? How are the nerves? The next week is going to go by so fast it's gonna seem like a minute. I'm starting to get a little nervous....or anxious to get it started. Still training but wondering if it's going to be enough?!? I'm sure I will be rambling on as the week goes by so I beg for forgiveness now ???


----------



## Old Ranger (17 Oct 2005)

l8joiner said:
			
		

> As far as gaining weight and everything, we'll just all have to use a little will-power and not pig-out all the time.   It should work........I think....maybe.
> Bonnie



There will be little voices still in your head...."No, not more bread!"


----------



## LittlePammy (17 Oct 2005)

Hi ab136
I am as ready as I am ever going to be.   Everything is packed, just a matter of remembering to cancel all the little things (phone, internet ect) Clean out the fridge and unplug everything.  lol   Just trying to fit in visiting with all of my friends to say goodbye, that is the tough part.   How about yourself, are you ready?

P


----------



## bonitabelle (17 Oct 2005)

Hey ab136 and LittlePammy!  I getting ready slowly but surely.  As long as I can find enough room to pack everything and finish getting the little things, I will be ready by, say Friday night.  I'm with you ab136, I'm a little nervous, anxious and excited. 

Bonnie


----------



## Phoneman (17 Oct 2005)

My bags are packed and I'm ready to go. Just have some odds and ends to tie up. (Clean garage, winterize house).

Very anxious. The week is going by fast already. I'll see everyone there. ;D


----------



## LittlePammy (18 Oct 2005)

Yes this week is just flying by.  
See you there Phoneman!

P


----------

